# I'm proud of you, son



## AbbyLuv87 (Sep 13, 2008)

this is a shot from when my boyfriends brother graduated marine corp boot camp from parris island this august. his dad is marine corp vietnam vet as well.







c&c always welcome:thumbup:


----------



## AbbyLuv87 (Sep 13, 2008)

i also did this one just messin around with some stuff


----------



## roentarre (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, I like the B+W version very much.


----------



## AbbyLuv87 (Sep 13, 2008)

thank you


----------



## burntsmore (Sep 14, 2008)

I too like the b/w version better only because all the different colors in the background got a little distracting. So the two men up front in the b/w became much more prominent.


----------



## goliath (Sep 17, 2008)

Concept is good. It would have been nice to see a hand shake or father's right hand on son's left shoulder to connect the 2 because if you don't know they are in the same family, it looks like 2 people looking at each other.

Increasing aperture would have helped blur out some of the distracting background elements. Also, skin tones are a little too red.

You can fix in photoshop. I did a very quick sample with very rough selection. Soft blur for close elements and strong blur for far elements and selective color selection on the skins tones and color balance adjustment to remove some red in the midtones.


----------

